# [Heisec] EU plant Meldepflicht für Cyber-Attacken



## Newsfeed (26 November 2012)

Die EU arbeitet an einer Strategie für Cybersicherheit in Europa. Ein Gesetzesentwurf soll u.a. die Pflichten für Internet-Anbieter, Telekommunikationsfirmen und Rechenzentrums-Betreiber bei Angriffen auf Netze und Cloud-Infrastrukturen festlegen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

